# 2010 cannondale caad9?



## enriquesilvajr (Apr 13, 2012)

Im getting into the world of cycling and looking for a bike within my $1000 budget.
I saw online a person is selling the 2010 cannondale caad9. they said they upgraded Stock fork was replaced with Cannondale Carbon fiber Slice fork. Seat was upgraded to a Specialized Toupe Ti 143. Brakes were switched to SRAM Rival. Wheels are Shimano RS10 with bladed spokes. Also saying it weighed less than 19lbs for about $1100. Would it be worth it even though they dont make the caad9 anymore? I was just thinking about getting specialized allez or a trek 1.5 in the 2012 models, but this seemed great for the price. im just worried that i wont find parts since they dont make anymore or look crazy because i have a bike that isnt made anymore.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/2966980421.html here is the website.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I paid $1100 for my 2009 model brand new. Same frame and parts except the 2009 had a better crank set.
I think that price is too high but I'm certainly no expert on used bike prices.

quote from the add: "This bike is extremely fast, and due to the upgrades"

yeah, must fly with those new brakes.

If he upgraded the wheels (which I did because I thought the RS10s sucked) Id understand it would make the bike worth more but the seat only helps if you like it and there was no performance disadvantage with the stock brakes and fork. 

The parts are all really standard and compatible with a lot of other common parts. Don't shy away because the bike isn't made any more. A bike being make or not made is pretty much just a matter of what's painted on the tubes not what parts it'll need for repacement.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

That price seems a bit high indeed. Last year shopping around a LBS had a Caad9 2010 for less than 1k (shimano 105) brand new. 

But like Jay Strongbow said, don't be afraid of buying a 2009 bike. It's still very much so compatible, and no, you won't look crazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## yuranthegreat (Apr 22, 2012)

I wouldnt worry about the parts since most of them will still be made, only the frame isnt made. If the owner hasn't registered for the warranty yet then i would def jump on it as if the frame has an issue, c'dale tends to just replace with its current equivalent model which would be the CAAD10.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

it's a great bike and some think the CAAD9 is special because it was the last US-made CAAD frame (the 10's are made in Taiwan now). The price is high--$1000 is the price for a new CAAD9, so a used one should be 700-800.


----------



## bike71 (Apr 25, 2012)

I agee that bike is priced a bit high


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

First off, is it your size? But honestly, that's a rhetorical question, because I think the bike is over priced. 

Being the skeptic that I am, I'm questioning why someone would replace an OE 'Slice Premium' CF fork with (essentially) another. 

The remainder of the 'upgrades' are really more the seller personalizing the bike. They add little to no value, but kudos to him on his salesmanship. 

I suggest passing on this bike and either continuing to shop used or (my preference) revert to plan B - buy new from your LBS. You'll get sizing/ fitting assistance along with other value added services - along with a warranty.


----------

